# Brother DCP-J4110DW erkennt Tinte nicht



## A.N.D.I. (30. November 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

mein Drucker, ein Brother DCP-J4110DW, erkennt die rote und die schwarze Tintenpatrone nicht. Es handelt sich um nicht-originale Farbpatronen. Würde der Drucker alle Patronen nicht erkennen, wäre das ja noch nachvollziehbar, aber die gelbe und die blaue Farbpatrone (beide nicht original) funktionieren einwandfrei. Die schwarze Patrone funktionierte auch noch bis letzten Donnerstag.
Könnte es sein, dass der Chip, welcher auf den Tintenpatronen sitzt, defekt ist?

Oder gibt es noch andere Ursachen?


----------

